# Horrifying and Humiliating CSR Encounter!



## newsshooterderek (Nov 13, 2001)

I'll make this as short as possible, but it is still a long explanation. Yesterday, I decided to call in to confirm my Saturday install of the HR20. I called CR to check. I explained to *Steven* what I was doing and he asked for my confirmation # and appointment time. I told him that I didn't have my notes infront of me, but that it should me in my records. He went to check, then came back and said, and I paraphrase, "Isn't it odd that you say you were afraid that the appointment wasn't there and now we have no record of the appointment ever being made." I said, "*What*?" I knew at that point where he was about to go with this, but I just blew it off in order to get thru it all. So asked him to check again and he went to do so. At that time I went to look for my notes and found them. When *Steven* returned to the phone, I said,"Good news! I found my notes and here's the confirmation # and time of install." He says, "Well! Isn't that interesting. A few minutes ago, you didn't have the # and time and now, all of a sudden, you have them. You know, a lot of people want this new DVR and the install wait list is quite long. Isn't it odd that you found the # and time and I don't have any record of it." Right then I said, "Listen...just what are you insinuating? Are you trying to say that I'm lying in order to get this DVR installed on Saturday?" He said," I'm just saying it's all pretty strange." At that point, I dropped it because I just wanted to get the install straightened out. After a little more checking on his part, I asked to speak with a Supervisor. He said, "I'm a Supervisor." I then asked to speak to whomever was his boss...enter Morgan.
I told Morgan that I had two problems. First, I lost the appointment and second, for all intents and purposes, I was being called a liar by Steven and I was *horrified* and *humiliated*. Morgan was kind and courteous and did her job, although she too, couldn't find a record of me having the appointment. By using my confirmation #, however, she was able to find the work order, but no official install date. She said that somehow, the work order was made up, but no install time was ever entered. She gave me a # to call in the morning and that maybe I might get the Saturday install time, but probably not. She was apologetic and gave me a $50 credit. As I told her, it was nice of her to offer the credit, but I have never, ever been accused in that way and have never been treated that way by any of the CSRs at DTV or anyone else, for that matter. Am I wrong to still be fuming and feel humiliated and horrified? Does anyone know how I can take this up the food chain at DTV?
The really funny part is, this morning, when I called to try and get an install time, I called the number they gave me and sat on hold for hours. So I called CR one more time. They called the appointment center and confirmed that I did indeed have an appointment for Saturday, from 12 to 2pm.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

newsshooterderek said:


> I'll make this as short as possible, but it is still a long explanation. Yesterday, I decided to call in to confirm my Saturday install of the HR20. I called CR to check. I explained to *Steven* what I was doing and he asked for my confirmation # and appointment time. I told him that I didn't have my notes infront of me, but that it should me in my records. He went to check, then came back and said, and I paraphrase, "Isn't it odd that you say you were afraid that the appointment wasn't there and now we have no record of the appointment ever being made." I said, "*What*?" I knew at that point where he was about to go with this, but I just blew it off in order to get thru it all. So asked him to check again and he went to do so. At that time I went to look for my notes and found them. When *Steven* returned to the phone, I said,"Good news! I found my notes and here's the confirmation # and time of install." He says, "Well! Isn't that interesting. A few minutes ago, you didn't have the # and time and now, all of a sudden, you have them. You know, a lot of people want this new DVR and the install wait list is quite long. Isn't it odd that you found the # and time and I don't have any record of it." Right then I said, "Listen...just what are you insinuating? Are you trying to say that I'm lying in order to get this DVR installed on Saturday?" He said," I'm just saying it's all pretty strange." At that point, I dropped it because I just wanted to get the install straightened out. After a little more checking on his part, I asked to speak with a Supervisor. He said, "I'm a Supervisor." I then asked to speak to whomever was his boss...enter Morgan.
> I told Morgan that I had two problems. First, I lost the appointment and second, for all intents and purposes, I was being called a liar by Steven and I was *horrified* and *humiliated*. Morgan was kind and courteous and did her job, although she too, couldn't find a record of me having the appointment. By using my confirmation #, however, she was able to find the work order, but no official install date. She said that somehow, the work order was made up, but no install time was ever entered. She gave me a # to call in the morning and that maybe I might get the Saturday install time, but probably not. She was apologetic and gave me a $50 credit. As I told her, it was nice of her to offer the credit, but I have never, ever been accused in that way and have never been treated that way by any of the CSRs at DTV or anyone else, for that matter. Am I wrong to still be fuming and feel humiliated and horrified? Does anyone know how I can take this up the food chain at DTV?
> The really funny part is, this morning, when I called to try and get an install time, I called the number they gave me and sat on hold for hours. So I called CR one more time. They called the appointment center and confirmed that I did indeed have an appointment for Saturday, from 12 to 2pm.


I would have handled it differently. I would have immediately told him, "Look, I am a customer--the reason your job exists. I do not appreciate your tone, nor your insinuation, and I need to speak with your supervisor now." If he failed to honor my request, I would have gotten off the phone and called retention and calmly related my experience to them. I am confident that you would have been taken care of properly.

I wouldn't have been humiliated. How can you be humiliated by a complete stranger in a private phone conversation? Humiliation implies some sort of public disrespect. Just consider the source, and get over it. Life is too short to replay and nurse negative experiences.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I wonder if this phone conversation was one that was recorded for training purposes.


----------



## newsshooterderek (Nov 13, 2001)

One can only hope that it was recorded and later reviewed.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Horrified and Humiliated. To me that seems like a bit much. But that's just me.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

That is a bunch of bull - what Steven did - no reason for it ... And - my guess, he was not a supervisor - didn't want you to 'go over him'!!!


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Had something similar happen, by email, with Sony support a few weeks ago too.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Next time ask for a full name and badge #. (yes he could lie) but if you have call waiting try and quickly call back and see if they find a record of that name. If not get back to steven and call him a liar.  Do this as quickly as possible as steven probably wont hold more than a minute or two if that.


You would think that knowing the call may be recorded They would be carefull.


----------



## michaelp95 (Nov 20, 2003)

I think calling anyone over the phone for customer service anymore, requires that we tell them that the conversation is being recorded by us, the customer and we actually record the conversation. Wouldnt be hard to do radio shack has everything you need and if you have a computer by the phone it would be easy to digitally record the conversation. Then of course the conversations could be upload to boards like this to embarass companies into providing better, more courteous customer service.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Horrified and Humiliated is just a little over-dramatic now isn't it ?


----------



## tlynch5 (Nov 23, 2002)

My favorite when they pull the "I am a supervisor" crap is to say "do you actually supervise people?", "Can you fire someone?" If not - let me talk to that person.


----------



## The Bad Guy (May 28, 2003)

I think you were treated poorly..but humiliated and horrified?

Get some tougher skin.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Stanley Rohner said:


> Horrified and Humiliated is just a little over-dramatic now isn't it ?


Somehow, you calling people over-dramatic just makes me chuckle a little bit.


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Next time ask for a full name and badge #. (yes he could lie) but if you have call waiting try and quickly call back and see if they find a record of that name. If not get back to steven and call him a liar.  Do this as quickly as possible as steven probably wont hold more than a minute or two if that.
> 
> You would think that knowing the call may be recorded They would be carefull.


Just to clarify, call waiting wouldn't work in this situation. You'd need 3-way calling.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

David Platt said:


> Somehow, you calling people over-dramatic just makes me chuckle a little bit.


----------



## Jabberer (Oct 4, 2000)

You were nicer than I would have been when basically called a liar. Of course, at a former job when my boss called me a liar, I found myself litterally pounding on his desk and screaming "Then FIRE me!" each time he opened his mouth. To me that's the one thing you don't ever call someone casually - ever. Kudos to you for keeping calm enough to actually ask for a supervisor.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

scottt said:


> Just to clarify, call waiting wouldn't work in this situation. You'd need 3-way calling.


Sorry I forgot. I always had 3 way with my call waiting. Its great to play a trick on your friends. call a friend on 3way and talk in the backround and pretend you cant hear it. One time a girlfriend was pretending to (You know  ) it was hilarious! But I digress!!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

" a lot of people want this new DVR...." What's so special about it?


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

The Bad Guy said:


> I think you were treated poorly..but humiliated and horrified?
> 
> Get some tougher skin.


They were told exactly that over on dbstalk where this was reposted.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

Horrified and humiliated? I call it poor customer service, but haven't you been treated poorly in the past? Why be horrified this time?

As far as humiliated, if you didn't tell anybody about it, why feel humiliated?


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

David Platt said:


> Somehow, you calling people over-dramatic just makes me chuckle a little bit.


Glad I could make you chuckle a little bit.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Jabberer said:


> You were nicer than I would have been when basically called a liar. Of course, at a former job when my boss called me a liar, I found myself litterally pounding on his desk and screaming "Then FIRE me!" each time he opened his mouth. To me that's the one thing you don't ever call someone casually - ever. Kudos to you for keeping calm enough to actually ask for a supervisor.


I don't believe you. I think you're a liar.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Jabberer said:


> You were nicer than I would have been when basically called a liar. Of course, at a former job when my boss called me a liar, I found myself litterally pounding on his desk and screaming "Then FIRE me!" each time he opened his mouth. To me that's the one thing you don't ever call someone casually - ever. Kudos to you for keeping calm enough to actually ask for a supervisor.


Did he litterally fire you ?, or literally fire you ?


----------



## xr400 (Jul 12, 2005)

When I called to ask why I was changed $99 for SuperFan when D* sent an email to me saying it would be free with my NFLST auto renew. The CSR said I was wrong and there were no such emails. I said I still had it and could send it to them. The CSR said I did not. I asked "are you calling me a liar?", the CSR hung up.


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

People lie all the time when calling in to customer service. Lie about the check's in the mail, lie about their adress to get a a different set of sports games, and I'm sure quite a bit have indeed tried to weasel into the hr20.

Still shouldn't have insinuated it, even if that's what they were thinking.

So far as wrong information, often you're speaking to someone with several *months* of experience and more information to wade through than a year's worth of newspapers, updated daily. All call centers have high turnover rates. 

Having worked in customer service industries similar to this, It's common for people to call in unprepared. They'll call in to credit card companies without their credit card number on hand, and expect you to search for "james smith" in "new york city" They'll call dell for tech support from their cell phone on the way to work.

Do your part...have your own information there with you.


----------



## xr400 (Jul 12, 2005)

I just got my bill and STILL no credit for Superfan. So another 1/2 hour on the phone and I finally got, well actually I'll get it next month.

extension 721,
I don't care if a lot of people lie, I don't.I always have all my paperwork, yet D* claims it doesn't even exist and they never sent out such offers. Is being a CSR a crappy job? I don't care, I'm the one paying the bills.
I am the customer and the customer is ALWAYS right.


----------



## Jabberer (Oct 4, 2000)

Stanley Rohner said:


> Did he litterally fire you ?, or literally fire you ?





Bob_Newhart said:


> I don't believe you. I think you're a liar.


Nope, he didn't fire me - but I quit shortly after.

The whole gruesome story (if you care):

The situation was that the company was in financial trouble and wasn't making payroll. So, they sent out an email that was basically a "don't look for a new job on company time" email. Well, I went to a site that made the operations director (someone much my junior and not very good or experienced at the job) think I was looking at web job postings - the site was "carreers.msn.com". In actuality, I was reading an article on bad managers (kind of ironic, I thought). But instead of checking out the URL in the proxy log, he simply saw the domain and sends me this email saying he was "disappointed" in me. I shot back that I didn't know what he was talking about. At that point, he said I did know what he was talking about and that I shouldn't "add deception to the list". That shot me into his office to straighten him out. That discussion escalated to the pounding and shouting stage. I told him to fire me because I didn't care - after all, payroll had been missed for the past 4 weeks at that point anyway (thus proving Im way to nice, having put up with that much). It was actually the final straw for me - that night I started sending out resumes and left the company 2 weeks later. I was told at that point that the company was disappointed (they like that word) that I wasnt sticking it out until they got back on their feet. Sigh.

BTW, 4 weeks later, I finally got my back pay and I understand they've never missed a payroll since.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

xr400 said:


> the CSR hung up.


I had one hang up on me just the other day. I mentioned the fact that she was foreign sounding and I could hardly understand her.


----------

